# FC2010 - Con Book Art and Story Contest



## LoranSkunky (Sep 19, 2009)

FC2010 is once again proud to present the Con Book Art and Story contest. We will randomly select two art winners and one random story/poem/essay winner from all of the entries, and each one of those winners will receive a Patron Level membership to FC2010. The Con Book editor will then decide who gets published in our Con Book form among all the entries, winners or not.

Patrons membership to FC2010 includes:
- A Free FC2010 t-shirt
- Admittance to our Catered Patron lunch with our Guests of Honor
- Cool Goodies such as our limited edition convention lapel pin and other gifts
- The ever so cool Patron badge.

The Rules
- Each artist and author is limited to one entry per person.
- Art , Stories and Poems have to be PG rated. No exceptions.
- Art should fit the theme of FC2010, which is "California Gold Rush", which is the time period between 1848 to 1855 when gold was being discovered in California.
See this link for some historical info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Gold_Rush
- Poems, or Essays should also fit the theme as well.

For more information, please email conbook@furtherconfusion.org

Thanks 

Loran Skunky
Chair FC 2010


----------



## gotorightway123 (Sep 23, 2009)

You know, funny thing is, even hyper musclefurs look a lot better than Liefeld-ian art. Wanna see how furries would look like if drawn by Rob Liefeld? Go search The Others.


----------

